
So who wants Windows Phone Updates, like right now? - ghurlman
http://blog.walshie.me/2011/04/04/so-who-wants-windows-phone-updates-like-right-now/
======
ghurlman
I can confirm this has worked wonderfully on my AT&T Samsung Focus. I _really_
hope this is Microsoft's first step towards a full route-around of AT&T.

